# very stressful situation



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I posted some comments some weeks ago asking for advice because my bird Cookie was stressed out due to the fact that she was not liking her new buddy Elvis. I separated them and she calmed down, but after a few weeks they both became very stressed out by being apart. Both were peeing a lot and screaming for each other. Elvis had stopped eating. I put them back together in the same cage and they both went back to normal and seemed to be having fun, but now they are both stressed out again! Elvis is very dominant and that stresses Cookie out because Cookie was the first bird. He whistles very loudly and Cookie shakes her head, gets all fluffed up, and runs away when he starts whistling. He also took over her favorite perch. I bought the same perch for him but he doesn't want it, he wants Cookie's perch, and Cookie does not like the new one. She is not happy. Can someone PLEASE tell me what to do in this situation? Being apart stresses them out, but being together ALSO stresses them out. It's driving me crazy and I don't know what to do! Should I send Elvis on vacation to my mother's house for about a month and then re-introduce them? Advice please!!! Thank you.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Have you tried putting two cages right next to each other so they can interact yet still have their own space?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, the cages are right next to each other! They can still interact and they have playtime together. At night I even cover them up with the same blanket so that they can still see each other at night. But as soon as I separate them at night they start screaming calling for each other. As soon as they wake up in the morning and I open the cage Cookie goes straight to Elvis' cage.When I leave the house and put her back in her's, they scream. You would think that they would want to be together, right? Well, when I put them together the first few days are wonderful, then things get bad again. I have separated them/put them together 3 times already!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

You know, I have gone through periods of time when mine were like that too. I think a lot of that is their hormones. At one point, I was even thinking of rehoming my male because he was just stressing the female so much. But long nights and all that hormone reduction thing did work wonders. When they are out of that "breeding mode" they get along so much better.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It sounds to me like they need to be together, but in controlled doses. Maybe have them together for two days and then separate for a day?

How about removing the perch they both want?

Just ideas.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

That's helpful, thanks. They are already on long nights, so I'm not sure what else to do. I am following Dianne's advice and just put them back together after being separated for 3 days. Hopefully they will adjust, but as soon as I put Elvis in Cookie's cage Elvis kicked Cookie out of the "favorite" perch and was being really mean to her.


----------



## Wiggles (Mar 20, 2014)

Are the birds put in a 3rd neutral cage or does one bird join another birds cage? You say that one bird steals another's favorite things. They might be stressed because they feel someone is invading their territory. One thing you could try after setting the cages next to each other for a while is putting them both into a 3rd neutral cage. They will both be new to it, so no one will feel like they are being invaded by one another.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I ended up taking Elvis to my mother's house for a few weeks. The situation was becoming unbearable. They were unhappy together and unhappy apart. Cookie is doing very well without Elvis, as now she gets to do all the things that he prevented her from doing, such as walking around the whole house, getting herself into places, etc. Elvis is not doing so well at my mother's house. He is extremely stressed at the new environment and is screaming a lot. In 2 weeks Cookie will also go to my mother's house and will stay for 1 week because I am going on vacation, so they will get to see each other then. This is really frustrating.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

This sounds a lot like my birds. They're terrible to each other (Georgia stalks Elvis and annoys him senseless, Elvis attacks Georgia, so on and so on) but they also cannot stand to be alone. At all.

I don't think this sounds like breeding behavior. The fact of the matter is, I think sometimes there are bird pairings where no healthy relationship can be developed -- their personalities are complicated! -- and this is why some breeders will let you return a bird if it is not getting along with your other bird. Sorry, I know this wasn't the answer you wanted, but it's something to consider.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Personally I think Cookie is better off as an only bird. This is one of those situations where the two birds are not getting along well. It would be best to keep Cookie by herself. If you do bring Elvis back, a third neutral cage is best. And removing the favorite perch is a must.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Personally I think Cookie is better off as an only bird. This is one of those situations where the two birds are not getting along well. It would be best to keep Cookie by herself. If you do bring Elvis back, a third neutral cage is best. And removing the favorite perch is a must.


Maybe CookieTiel's mean Elvis and my mean Elvis are meant to be together? :-D


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

After much thought, I rehomed Elvis. I was lucky because my mom's friend took him and I know she will take good care of him. I think they will both be better off this way. Cookie did not mind him being gone at all. Now hopefully things will slowly get back to normal. I won't try to get another bird to be Cookie's companion. I am now convinced that she is happy by herself. She is too sensitive and her feelings get hurt very easily.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am glad this worked out for you!

Perhaps we should retire the name Elvis.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

dianne said:


> I am glad this worked out for you!
> 
> Perhaps we should retire the name Elvis.


HAHHAHA! Seriously! No more Elvis tiels! They are problem children! :-D


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL...
I wish I had known 
Cookie is doing so much better without Elvis. She is no longer peeing a lot and doesn't miss him at all. I think Cookie is better off as the only bird.


----------

